# i35 transmission service



## FergusonT (Jun 30, 2011)

I recently bought an '02 Infiniti I35. I get it home and pull the tranny dipstick. It shows just a little bit below "hot". I can't really tell the color of the fluid, looks like a reddish brown, or a brownish red...lol you get the picture. Anyways I have a friend who is a former Nissan tech and was telling me it is pretty complicated to service the transmission, as far as just changing the filter. I am looking for any information on this...is this something I should just trust the dealer with. I know that you have to use the right kind of Nissan ATF.


----------

